# Is Advertising Your Golf Clubs Right?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I golf with this guy who has to advertise the golf clubs he has. He goes out and buys the t-shirts, too hats, to stickers to put on his golf cart. He went and had a magnet made to even stick on his golf cart. He has the money for all that great stuff, but man I'm tired of listening to it. You ever had such a die hard advertiser golfing with you?


----------

